# Fredrik Thordendal's new 6 String Korina Stoneman!



## WillDfx (Jun 2, 2014)

Tak posted these pictures of Fred's new Stoneman 6'er! This would be a killer model to release into production.


----------



## Haunted Cereal (Jun 2, 2014)

Woah, what?! What pickups are those?


----------



## thisismrfrenzy (Jun 2, 2014)

They're Ibanez Super 80's aka Flying Fingers. Kinda strange, they're pretty 'vintage' but they are described as high output. Interesting, but they may just be contribuing for the whole vibe of the guitar.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jun 2, 2014)

thisismrfrenzy said:


> They're Ibanez Super 80's aka Flying Fingers. Kinda strange, they're pretty 'vintage' but they are described as high output. Interesting, but they may just be contribuing for the whole vibe of the guitar.



Who knows, maybe stuff that sounded strange on old amps, now would rock as crazy.


----------



## Les (Jun 2, 2014)

I wish this one and his Stoneman 8 had just a little more Iceman in their design. Still a really cool guitar, probably going to sound insane!


----------



## xwmucradiox (Jun 2, 2014)

I wonder what he plans to do with a 6 string...


----------



## stevexc (Jun 2, 2014)

Seems to me that the fret spacing is fairly huge - baritone? Super F# Baritone, maybe?


----------



## Nag (Jun 2, 2014)

that doesn't look like it has a very very long scale to me... could still be though

and if you read through the AVH guitar repair site, you can see Fredrik has a soft spot for vintage looking guitars and that he kind of collects them. he's getting this one built though, so maybe he'll use it for one of his projects, who knows ?


----------



## sehnomatic (Jun 2, 2014)

The 628 in the 3rd picture very well may implicate a 28" scale length


----------



## Quiet Coil (Jun 2, 2014)

It's finally happened...

'Shuggah is going full circle and tuning 1/2 step UP to F!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 2, 2014)

thisismrfrenzy said:


> They're Ibanez Super 80's aka Flying Fingers. Kinda strange, they're pretty 'vintage' but they are described as high output. Interesting, but they may just be contribuing for the whole vibe of the guitar.



Pretty sure he owns some vintage Ibanezes that featured them. Probably just liked them and wants to do something that's a bit of vintage and modern with the guitar.


----------



## AliceLG (Jun 3, 2014)

Doesn't he record most of the soloing for Meshuggah with his 6ers?

Also, it isn't like they don't write 6-string songs anymore ... ehem ... The Demon's Name is Surveillance


----------



## Nag (Jun 3, 2014)

since someone mentioned the "628", and since I like theories...

628 mm is 24.75 inches


----------



## StevenC (Jun 3, 2014)

Nagash said:


> since someone mentioned the "628", and since I like theories...
> 
> 628 mm is 24.75 inches



I'd say 24.75" is more likely, considering how Fredrik likes his vintage Ibanezes so much, and doesn't like long scales.


----------



## rockskate4x (Jun 3, 2014)

cool stuff... i'ma play my epiphone and stop whining about how i can't sound like meshuggah without a 29.4" 8 string k bai 

Naw, i knew about the 6 string material (contradictions collapse is a crazy album), and while i love nothing and obzen and koloss it is exciting to see a newer meshuggah flavored six string coming into the works. It makes me giddy to think about their future album writing possibilities


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Jun 3, 2014)

This does look pretty freaking sweet, I wonder how he plans on using it.

I hate to play devil's advocate, but it'd be interesting to see a model run of this.


----------



## ilyti (Jun 3, 2014)

This is probably just to rock out at home playing UFO covers. I doubt he'll use it in Meshuggah.


----------



## fenderbender4 (Jun 5, 2014)

Sorry for my ignorance, but who's Tak?

Killer looking guitar.


----------



## guitargeorge1 (Jun 7, 2014)

Finally YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## asher (Jun 7, 2014)

guitargeorge1 said:


> Finally YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Tasty.


----------



## Nag (Jun 8, 2014)

so yeah I guess I was right about the 24.75" scale in the end

it's funny to see him, the guy who's always playing weird experimental extreme metal things on baritone 7/8 string guitars, getting a vintage style six


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jun 8, 2014)

I see a locking nut, but not an Edge III FX route. New type of bridge coming with fine tuners?


----------



## jwade (Jun 8, 2014)

God damn, that thing is beautiful.


----------



## WillDfx (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## sehnomatic (Jun 10, 2014)

Fine tune capable tailpiece with locking tuner?

I'm totally "borrowing" this idea.


----------



## 0 Xero 0 (Jun 11, 2014)

The bridge design is similar to the one used on EVH guitars


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 11, 2014)

It's probably Ibanez's take on the Gibson TP-6 and Schaller FS (which is on the EVH).

Also, more companies need to start using those harmonica-style ToMs. Gives you a lot more range for intonation.


----------



## StevenC (Jun 11, 2014)

That style tailpiece with fine tuners has been around for decades. For example, the Les Paul 25/50 had it in the late 70s. I've not seen it paired with a locking nut before, though.


----------



## AliceLG (Jun 12, 2014)

^^

They usually aren't. I have a Schaller FS on my custom BassArt and getting a locking nut never crossed my mind, or the builder's mind for that matter. I decided to go with locking tuners instead. I think that's the most common approach.


----------



## oneblackened (Jun 19, 2014)

So, interesting note on this - he IS using it (or something like it) live on their current tour.


----------



## StevenC (Jun 19, 2014)

We was using what looked like a korina Explorer/Destroyer at one of the gigs for a song, so I imagine this is to replace that.


----------

